# What movie would you like to see remade?



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Hollywood is rebooting quite a few movies so I got curious. What movie would you like to see rebooted and by whom? 

For me, I would like to see a remake of the old Vincent Price movie “The Raven”, and the only director I think could do it justice would be Tim Burton. 

Of course it would be very hard to find someone who can match Price… 

What are your thoughts? Which movie do you think could be successfully rebooted?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

None.

No Remakes at all.

New ideas or nothing.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Very few remakes equal or surpass the original with the exception of silent films. Sadly Hollywood has chosen to use the cookie cutter approach and rely on franchising. Would be nice if the studio execs reflect on Hollywood's golden era and return to story content instead of heavy use of sexual appeal and special effects.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

None :nono2:

Hollywood needs to come up with their own original ideas rather than raping old movies, TV shows, & music.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Doing a remake of a very old movie that could benefit from today's higher production values? Not the worst thing one could do.

Remaking a movie or rebooting a franchise in just a few years? Umm.. Not really needed or wanted. How many Superman or Spiderman "Chapter 1" stories are going to be out there?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The remake of Italian Job and Oceans 11 were quite good, but generally I'm wary. Some remakes are worse, some better, some about the same. Others (like Psycho), make you wonder what's the point?

I prefer the remake of The Man Who Knew too Much, but then it was still Hitchcock.


----------

